# Web Developer/Programmer Needed



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica">My employer is seeking to fill the position of System Analyst/ Programmer. This position is a professional position reporting to the Management Information Division Head, and is responsible for managing Internet and Intranet websites, developing websites and applications using content management systems with underlying ASP, Javascript, and Flash templates. Designs and maintains SQ<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1ersonName><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica">L</st1ersonName><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica"> server databases for most of our web applications. Q-Publish experience is preferred but not required.

Duties include but are not limited to: <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica; mso-fareast-font-family: Helvetica">-<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 7pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: Helvetica"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica">Consulting with users and conduct information assessments to determine user needs and define system requirements for all web applications.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica; mso-fareast-font-family: Helvetica">-<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 7pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: Helvetica"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica">Establishes procedures and methods to allow users to modify the web contents and trains the users in these methods.<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica; mso-fareast-font-family: Helvetica">-<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 7pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: Helvetica"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica">Maintains the IIS services on the web servers. <SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica">Minimum Qualifications: <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica; mso-fareast-font-family: Helvetica">-<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 7pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: Helvetica"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica">Bachelor's degree in Computer Science, Management Information, or related field.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica; mso-fareast-font-family: Helvetica">-<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 7pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: Helvetica"> <SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica">Two(2) years of designing, coding, testing, and documenting applications/database software experience may be substituted for each year of college lacking.<o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica; mso-fareast-font-family: Helvetica; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"> -<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 7pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: Helvetica; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Must posses a Class E driver license, pass a drug test and background check.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">I do not currently know the pay range offered for this position, and I am not the one who will be interviewing or making compensation offers. I was simply asked to assist in getting this notice out to as many people as possible. 

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Please send me a PM if you think you would like to apply for this position.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Felix


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Felix,

Is there a phone number or fax number for people not on the forum. I know people that might be interested.I amsurrounded by CE's and programmers on a daily basis.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Good question... have them call me if interested. 850-292-4572.

Thanks Jon!

Felix


----------

